# Jessem Router lift 2



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I bought the entire Jessem set up to do my kitchen cabinet project. It basically paid for itself in the money I save doing the job myself. I really love this thing.


----------



## zandz (Feb 23, 2014)

Router lifts are amazing. I used to think they were just for people too lazy to bend over and change the height manually. I was wrong. 
Luckily I happen to live close to the woodcraft national warehouse in WV. (One of the few good things about being in a small rural state). The warehouse sends stuff over to the local retail store all the time for scrath and dent sales. They have stuff that they have used to take pictures of for the catalog, stuff that was bought then returned, and stuff that has damaged boxes. Sometimes I'll get something and it ends up being garbage. Other times its amazing. Well I got a Jessem Master lift II for $50 because the box was ripped. The lift has been amazing. Was just big enough to hold my 3.5 hp router. Its just so easy to adjust that I use the router table all the time. Well worth the money, even the full price.


----------

